# Let's See Some Long Coat Sheppie's! ...And Those Shorter Coats Too



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

...Haha. I really want to see some more LC's though! As per the advice in the other thread I started, I'm making this one to see some pictures of some other LC Shepherds to see the difference in coat length. I just feel badly making an exclusive LC thread, I can't keep out the other beauties, but I want to see a lot of fur in this thread, you hear me? And a lot of Sables! Here's the GSD that I just adopted (I think we've determined that he's purebred), Koda, he's a beautiful boy :wub: My Dad (I'm doing the living at home thing after 4 years years and a college degree, it's great) calls him Baby Huey because he's just a big lover, he wouldn't hurt a fly.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

What is this? I'm the only one who owns a LC Shepherd on this board? It can't be so!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Here's one I have in for training now..

Grif...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I do!

This is Keefer (on the left) with our dear departed Dena, his half sibling:



















Keef:



















Little sister Halo:










She's got the ear fuzzies but we're still waiting for the rest of her body to catch up!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bump


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow...look at all those beautiful coaties! those long haired ones would have the GA heat!  I'd have to shave 'em down like sheep in the summer months!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kacie~
Crazy positioning:


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is Ivy, my LH girl


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> Kacie~
> Crazy positioning:


 
Kacie is beautiful. She reminds me of my friends LH GSD


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is my Arwen. The fuzz queen! She is 11 months old.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

georgiapeach717 said:


> wow...look at all those beautiful coaties! those long haired ones would have the GA heat!  I'd have to shave 'em down like sheep in the summer months!


Nooooo! I know you're teasing, but that would actually make them hotter. The double coat actually works like an air conditioning system in the summer holding air close to the skin, shaving the dog down makes them hotter and at risk for sunburn. 


Here's my LC! (with my sable)


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I love the long coats! The puppies look like little teddy bears! And the adults are just gorgeous. Really hoping I can find my dream dog with a LC.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Lin said:


> Nooooo! I know you're teasing, but that would actually make them hotter. The double coat actually works like an air conditioning system in the summer holding air close to the skin, shaving the dog down makes them hotter and at risk for sunburn.
> 
> 
> Here's my LC! (with my sable)


What do you feed them? Their coats look AWESOME.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

did someone say coatie?? i got one


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Konotashi said:


> What do you feed them? Their coats look AWESOME.


Thanks! I feed raw diet


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Lin said:


> Thanks! I feed raw diet


That would do it!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Heres Baya at almost 8 months


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Arwen, like from Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

Heres my fluffy butt!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Doubleminttwin said:


> Heres Baya at almost 8 months


OMG, look at those FLUFFY ears!!!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Max is our first Long Coat, and although they've each been special in their own way, he's definitely the most "cuddly". Even our guy friends to want to hug him.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

haha I love her ear fluffies, they make her look so serious  lol


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

Here's my fluffy girl!


----------



## MrSandman (Feb 17, 2010)

This is Suga my baby


----------



## MrSandman (Feb 17, 2010)

oops sorry and that's Mrs T..lol..snuck in there by mistake


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Here are my two, with Zisso being in the front and Nadia in the back with her Cuz. I actually think Nadi is a Plushy but Z is definitely a Coatie and they are the loves of my life, even tho they are stinkin' up the house with terrible gas as I type this...LOL Pardon the hole in the arm of my couch-that was Nadi's decoration skills.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry! I'm late, but here's my girl!

My pride and joy!










Looking like a big girl!










My Sweet Face!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Trina, nice looking dog, nice
looking Mustang.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like the coaties. i came very close to buying one.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

This is great, I can really see the difference in coat length now...

When people see Koda and I tell them I'm pretty sure he's a purebred (I can't be certain since I didn't get him from a breeder, but everyone on here has assured me he is so I believe it!), they ask about his coat, and say it should be longer for a LC Shepherd, as if they're some kind of expert, haha. I should make business cards with the address to this thread on it, like a link, then they'll stop talking...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

trina, i like max a lot - how old is he? he reminds me a bit of my boy with his big smile  and if its also max in your avatar pic - he reminds me even more of tilden.

very nice looking boy!!



Trina said:


> Max is our first Long Coat, and although they've each been special in their own way, he's definitely the most "cuddly". Even our guy friends to want to hug him.


----------



## Taylorboo (Dec 28, 2008)

Here are some of my LC Maggie. I've flooded the board with pics of LC puppy Pike already


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Here's my Ruger.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Taylor - What kind of camera do you shoot with? You got some great pictures of your pup. I went to a the Brooks Institute of Photography in Santa Barbara, so Photography is my profession...


----------



## Taylorboo (Dec 28, 2008)

Melina - I've been running through cameras. I started with the Rebel T1i. Not happy with the IQ. I sold it and then I bought a 40D and a 5D. I found the 5D just too sloooooow for pictures of dogs and not very impressive in low light (though I liked the ff). The 40D had very high shutter clicks. Also didn't blow me away in low light.

SO, I finally packed it all up and sent it to Adorama camera. I have a 7D arriving in the mail tomorrow! Yippee!

Don't even get me started on lenses  I do seem to use my primes the most often (50 1.4, 85 1.8 and 100 f2).

Hope that helps!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

The "coaties" posted are ALL beautiful!......so is the "terrier"! hahaha!
Dog & Cindy S.......WOW!
Best wishes!
Robin


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Taylor - So you're a Canon shooter, great, as am I. Haha, I like how I said that I graduated from a Photography school, yet the pictures of my dogs don't reflect my work. I shoot people, mainly, commercial work. Music is my other passion in life, so I'd like to ultimately combine the two and work with musicians, album artwork and such, live shots, etc. I checked out your website, and I noticed you don't want people to hire you for studio work, that's where you and I differ! I LOVE being in the studio. I like location work as well, candids are great, but big set stuff is where I want to be. I unfortunately don't have a website right now (highly unprofessional, I know, but I just graduated last June), but I can email you some of my work if you're curious to see what I do.


----------



## Atticus09 (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is my 6 month old sable longcoat Atticus


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Melina said:


> Taylor - So you're a* Canon* shooter, great, as am I. Haha, I like how I said that I graduated from a Photography school, yet the pictures of my dogs don't reflect my work. I shoot people, mainly, commercial work. Music is my other passion in life, so I'd like to ultimately combine the two and work with musicians, album artwork and such, live shots, etc. I checked out your website, and I noticed you don't want people to hire you for studio work, that's where you and I differ! I LOVE being in the studio. I like location work as well, candids are great, but big set stuff is where I want to be. I unfortunately don't have a website right now (highly unprofessional, I know, but I just graduated last June), but I can email you some of my work if you're curious to see what I do.


Canon all the way! HA. My photography teacher is a Nikon guy. I must say, I'm a Canon gal.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Konotashi - Where do you go to school? I wonder if I know your photo teacher...


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Here is Jake as a pupster about 10 weeks old










14 months old











3 years old











And Dena now 8 weeks, long coated sable, will be really interesting to see her colour change


----------



## KayElle (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm new to the site, so I thought I would send pictures of my four legged kids. The 2 legged ones are at school. Love this site!! So much great information and all the members seem so helpful, encouraging and friendly!


----------



## KayElle (Mar 1, 2010)

And here's a better picture of my big long hair guy!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Melina said:


> Konotashi - Where do you go to school? I wonder if I know your photo teacher...


I go to Mesquite - my photo teacher is Mr. Lewallen. Coolest teacher EVER.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

My long coat baby girl back in 2007. We miss you Bink


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> Trina, nice looking dog, nice
> looking Mustang.


Thanks, doggiedad. 

The Mustang is a '65 Fastback that we bought (and put back together!) in '86 or '87. It's undergone a couple of rebuilds and paint jobs since then, so there's nothing original about it anymore. But it sure is a lot of fun.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Fodder said:


> trina, i like max a lot - how old is he? he reminds me a bit of my boy with his big smile  and if its also max in your avatar pic - he reminds me even more of tilden.
> 
> very nice looking boy!!


Max just turned 4 on February 21st. We adopted him through Va German Shepherd Rescue last August. And, yes, that's also him in my avatar pic. He's definitely a big sweetie, and we couldn't love him more!


----------



## Taylorboo (Dec 28, 2008)

Melina said:


> Taylor - So you're a Canon shooter, great, as am I. Haha, I like how I said that I graduated from a Photography school, yet the pictures of my dogs don't reflect my work. I shoot people, mainly, commercial work. Music is my other passion in life, so I'd like to ultimately combine the two and work with musicians, album artwork and such, live shots, etc. I checked out your website, and I noticed you don't want people to hire you for studio work, that's where you and I differ! I LOVE being in the studio. I like location work as well, candids are great, but big set stuff is where I want to be. I unfortunately don't have a website right now (highly unprofessional, I know, but I just graduated last June), but I can email you some of my work if you're curious to see what I do.


Melina - I'd love to see it. I've only been shooting for 6 months so take my website with a huge grain of salt. I am totally self taught and making mistakes/learning every day. PM me and I'll send you my email address.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Here's the love of my life, Ozzy. He's a little on the shorter side of the coatie spectrum I think.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Here's my long coat!


----------



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is a Picture of Sugar AKA "Sugar Bear" who was the Sister of my Long Coat Spike. She had a much denser coat than the other two long coats from the same litter.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, that's a fuzz bucket!


----------

